# can't bear being cold



## tracker890

Dear all：
I can’t bear being cold.
=我怕冷。 (電腦翻譯)
=我受不了寒冷。 (自己翻譯)
_(ref.朗文五英英字典/bear)
_
問題：
being在句中代表何意思？

註：
參考了網站資訊：
【英文文法】英文”Be”和”Being”到底差在哪裡？

仍感覺，應不可能翻成：我受不了正在冷。

謝謝您。


----------



## SimonTsai

Here 'being' does not have much to do with the progressive; it is used to form a gerund.


----------



## tracker890

Dear SimonTsai：
那與 I cannot bear cold. 又有何不同？


----------



## philchinamusical

tracker890 said:


> 那與 I cannot bear cold. 又有何不同


因为“cold”做“寒冷”解释的时候，不是名词，但是bear及物动词的话，后面要跟名词性质的。所以才会是“being”这个“动名词”，而不是“be”这个“动词原形”。


----------



## tracker890

Dear philchinamusical：
I can’t bear being cold.
 = s / 助動詞＋主要動詞/Ｏ

O(受詞) = 必須是名詞、代名詞或名詞相等語。 (ref.實用基礎文法)

cold：
       adj. 寒冷的；冷淡的，不热情的；失去知觉的
n. 寒冷；感冒
       adv. 完全地

問題：為何不可接cold(名詞)？


----------



## SimonTsai

tracker890 said:


> 那與 I cannot bear cold. 又有何不同？


I am uncertain of the answer and have just brought your question to the English-Only forum.


----------



## philchinamusical

首先，不是词典上列出的意思，都是可以直接用的。词典只是简单的释义，很多词义需要有一定前后文才能用的准确。所以你查询的词典上即使说“cold”有“寒冷”的名词意思，并不代表可以直接单独使用。我常见的名词用法是coldness

其次，即使认可“cold”单独使用代表“寒冷”。“Being cold”和“cold”是不同的意思，“Being cold”强调的是主语所处的一个持续状态；“Cold”相比之下只是一个状态点而已。所以说如果我来翻译的话，我会这么翻译：
I can't bear being cold=我无法承受一直处于寒冷的环境里——也许稍微在冷的环境里待个五分钟OK，但是如果是持续一个小时不行。
I can't bear cold（如果这样用可以的话）=我无法承受寒冷——寒冷的环境里我一分钟也待不下去。

英语里有很多这样的表达方法，就是通过这些“时态”的修饰来形成细微的区别的。


----------



## tracker890

Dear philchinamusical：
謝謝您詳盡之解說。 

Dear SimonTsai：
謝謝您熱心之協助解決問題。


----------



## Skatinginbc

I can’t bear being cold.
釋義: 我受不了體內發冷 (體溫低的狀態、感覺)
翻譯: 我怕冷。

I can’t bear cold.
釋義: 我受不了冷。
翻譯: 我怕冷 (的氣溫、食物, etc.)。


----------



## philchinamusical

@Skatinginbc 的第一句翻译可能更准确，我忽略了being cold和being in cold之间的区别。


----------



## SimonTsai

@tracker890, I apologise for saying that the 'being' does not have much to do with the progressive; it does, as in 'the feeling of being cold'.

But I would insist that it has more to do with forming a gerund than implying the progressive.


philchinamusical said:


> 我无法承受寒冷。


承受 would make me think of something hefty; 忍受 works better.


Skatinginbc said:


> I can’t bear being cold.
> 釋義: 我受不了體內發冷 (體溫低的狀態、感覺)


Someone feeling cold may be fevered.


----------



## Skatinginbc

I can’t bear being cold. 受不了寒 (e.g., 身虛)
I can’t bear cold. 受不了冰冷 (e.g., 喜暖)


Skatinginbc said:


> 釋義: 我受不了體內發冷 (體溫低的狀態、感覺)


體內冷 (internally cold 五臟六腑發冷) vs. 體外冷 (externally cold)
發冷 (體溫低的狀態或感覺) ==> 我是說, 這裡的「發冷」指受凍似地感到寒冷, 而不是發燒似地寒顫.


tracker890 said:


> being在句中代表何意思？


 是 be 動詞的 gerund 形態.
I am sad. ==> I can’t bear being sad.
I am cold. (cold = feeling an uncomfortable lack of warmth, marked by the loss of normal body heat) ==> I can't bear being cold.


----------



## tracker890

Dear Skatinginbc：
甚為感謝您提供之詳細解說。


----------

